# Islander Bahama 24 or Catalina 25



## Music_man (Dec 27, 2011)

I own an Islander Bahama 24 but have an opportunity to buy a Catalina 25 with a swing keel that's in slightly better shape. Does anyone have any opinions about these sailboats? From what I've read the Islander is a tougher but slower boat.


----------



## c25novi (Jan 5, 2012)

I sail a C25 with a swing keel (1981) and I'm very happy with it. Deciding on the right boat for you depends on the kind of sailing you do. Just like picking a car - do you need a Porsche, Dodge Ram, Mini van or a cost effective Kia.

I don't know the Bahama 24 but, in my opinion, the C25 is well built for casual coastal/protected sailing in winds up to 25knts. for day sails or the occasional two/ three day adventure without spending a lot of money. It's not a racer or a passage maker, its a Chevy.

The other selling feature for me was that parts are easily available from Catalina Direct and the class association is very active, friendly and holds a wealth of information and advice. Check out the association forum and repost your question there for a more knowledgeable opinion than mine.

Association Forum


----------



## Music_man (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Overall, Cats have a good reputation. I have read that the 25s have issues with the swing keel but the owner of the Cat25 that I will be looking at later today assures me that there are no such issues with his. My wife and I will be sailing primarily in protected waters in the Puget Sound and San Juan's. The Islander Bahama 24 is a full keel, rugged little pocket cruiser, but slow.


----------

